

The Facebook detox that will make you happier - 3gina1
http://www.west-info.eu/the-facebook-detox-that-will-make-you-happier/

======
27182818284
I cut my Facebook cold turkey. There were a few interesting side negative
results along with the positive ones.

Notably off the top of my head

* People felt hurt because it appeared to them that I had blocked them. Several got in contact via SMS to find out what was wrong and why I did that.

* Facebook is used way more for event planning than I had realized. You lose invites to Halloween parties, work parties (that folks are comfortable emailing at work), etc. Additionally some coworkers are hurt because they think you de-friended them as well.

* The world is harder and harder to live without Facebook because more and more new things simply require Facebook. Probably once a month I run into a new app or website that requires Facebook for various reasons. (The good sites will offer a Google+ link too, but that's more rare)

